# Elsa Pataky



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ok, This is another one I did a while ago.

Done on a really smooth Canson Paper
Pencils 4H-6B
25hrs...ish.

Comments/critiques welcome.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so glad you joined our group. Your work is the most realistic ever! I would have thought this (and the other) was a photo at first look. You are a real asset to the forum.

Be sure to load them into an album on your profile page. This way people can view them any time and they will be shown on the first page of the forum.

To do that: 

>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind comments. I Will start an all album as soon as I get back to my laptop.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful!! outstanding contrast and detail - welcome!!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Beautiful!! outstanding contrast and detail - welcome!!


Thank you Jeff.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautifully rendered!!!!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Beautifully rendered!!!!


Thank you chanda.


----------

